

Ask HN: How do you keep track of software you've delivered to clients? - Tharkun

I&#x27;m looking for good ways to keep track of which software (and versions) I&#x27;ve installed on my customers&#x27; infrastructure. The purpose of which is to know which customers I need to visit after a vulnerability has been found in a piece of software I&#x27;ve installed there.<p>Right now I&#x27;m using a simple spreadsheet, but I&#x27;m wondering if maybe there&#x27;s something better out there? Something more tailer to the task?
======
eddyparkinson
LicenseSpot or other License tracking software? But will take a day or 2 to
get it setup how you want it.

